# Smallest crypts besides C. Parva?



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I want some crypts for my aquarium and will be growing submersed.

C. Parva is the smallest as far as I know. What are the next to smallest species?

Thanks,

Clint


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

C. willisii, C. petchii, C. walkeri, C. ideii, C. sp. kota tingii. And some of the wendtii varieties stay small for me. C. minima and C. elliptica stay small for me but I have not grown them submersed.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

It will also depend on your lighting, High light will keep them lower, and lower light will keep them higher 
I'm pretty sure C. Lucens stays pretty small as well, but I will see. I'm growing it now, well since two weeks ago. But C. Parva is the smallest IMHO.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

C. nurii is another, bigger then parva, but smaller then the others listed above


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I googled C. nurii and found this picture:

http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa287/corymad3/Johor 25062007/Cryptocoryne nurii/IMG_0416copy.jpg

Do you guys who specialize in crypts consider this "small"? Lol.

Can crypts be "trained" the way dwarf lilies can? Like... can you cut off leaves that grow larger than you'd like and then it will start growing smaller leaves in response?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I think you have found a mislabeled photo!
See here
http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow, I HAVE to have that lol!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice isnt it! You can try PMing Ghazanfar, he did have some for sale last week or so.


----------

